# 1Litre and live rock. (Sunstar's experement)



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Lets face it, I like tiny tanks and things... I love these vases.

Ameekplec suggested I post this... for now, tihs is as close to as I will come until I can get a job that can sustain a tank. I'd personally like something like tabatha's 6 gallon. I don't want a large tank,. I can't get a large tank for something like this. However, I can buy bottled RO water down the street if I want to consider it.

But for now, I can play around. I used the hydrometer in my wine theif to get the salenity where it should and I top it up daily with water. I guess a biocube is ideal for my needs in future

I think there is something in there. I found a tiny extoskeleton of something last night. it was too broken up for me to see what it was exactly, but it had legs. The rock has holes....









under mylar and lights by my betta baby tank.









live rock with green stick like things growing off it.

those things go clear at night and early morning they go green after a short time. Strange stuff. There are some red ones too, but not as many.









closer still

I fire brine shrimp into it, but they don't seem to survive, likely because it's not aggitated water. However, they seem to get caught on the green things and can't get away.

I know nothing. But its kind of facinating.










(I do not understand why I get one pic or so not showing when I post....)


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

too cool.
whats your plan? little frags? 
what kind of light is that?

Keep us updated


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that would be cool, but probably not viable at that size at all.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

likely not, I don't know much/anything about salt. someday


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I can offer you a frag of GSP - green star polyps. They seem to be rather hardy, and does not require strong lights. Besides, it's green! 

you will need a heater and waterflow though.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

heater and waterflow is impossible in that. mind you, I stir it up occasionally, but not sure what I could get to do it regulairly short of an air stone. A frag could be no larger than an inch or two at best... getting a tiny bit of chaeto. I was going to use a heater, but hat is wrapped around my gecko tank for now. 

I do hope to get a blue white bulb for the bowl. I saw one for 17 dollars.. >.> If I do that, I might as well upgrade to a 1L betta tank or a 2.5 L tank... >.> Then I can have water flow and heat easy as 3.14


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

3.14159265?

Make one of them canister filters you had a while back as a DIY. I'm sure you could retro a stealth (plastic) heater into there.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need a stronger pump for the DIY and the one I got with the CO2 helps me do water changes on my lower tank.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sunstar, that is crazy! No flow in the tank whatsoever? Do you do water changes? I think an air stone would be better than nothing...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree!!!
you have an extra HOB? if it is small enough sometimes that does the trick!
Hum hum.........I have an extra 5.5 gl and should have an extra Hob laying around somewhere !!!
I shall save it for when im out your way if you like?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Let me know what you want for it blossom.

Tabitha, the only flow it gets is me taking a pipette and pushing the water along.

I see things living in it. Not sure what. Two extoskeleons appeared over the past two days. I did a water change the other day as well. The skeletons look shrimpoid.

I also see a number of what I think is algae and some other weird animal that looks similar to a hydra.

I tried to draw it since it's too small to photograph without a lot of hassle.

Ignore the link.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

More than likely, you've got little flagellates: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flagellate


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That's cool. There are all manner of things on that rock that seem to keep me facinated for hours.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> That's cool. There are all manner of things on that rock that seem to keep me facinated for hours.


You've discovered the magic and draw of saltwater!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have, considering the grey rock I stuck in that water, I wasn't expecting to survive, but it has all sorts of algae growth and things....

I look at it and I think....I want [email protected]!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

These pages should help you a bit 

http://www.xtalworld.com/Aquarium/hitchfaq.htm

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/index.htm
Good luck!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I see cyclops. I see worms and things too .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL I did a water change tonight and I find a large brinshrimp swimming around but that is not the creator of those extoskeletons I keep finding.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The eksoskeletons must be the one from Amphipod molting. I see them a lot, and typically they are the only eksoskeletons I find.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> LOL I did a water change tonight and I find a large brinshrimp swimming around but that is not the creator of those extoskeletons I keep finding.


wtg . the exo would be amphipods ......they have fairly large sheds...
congrats!!!!
just my guess take a look !

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-09/rs/index.php


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I think it looks like.


----------

